# buying online



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone know any cheap places to buy chicken breats online,fed up of bein ripped off by local butcher


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

You tried cash&carry places like bookers?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

i buy packs of raw breast from waitrose, 6 breast to a pack usually they have deals like 3 for a tenner etc, pretty sure they do the same in tescos, always stuck to waitrose tho


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

chh said:


> anyone know any cheap places to buy chicken breats online,fed up of bein ripped off by local butcher


how much you payin mate ..


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tom17 said:


> i buy packs of raw breast from waitrose, 6 breast to a pack usually they have deals like 3 for a tenner etc, pretty sure they do the same in tescos, always stuck to waitrose tho


You must pay a pretty penny for that

Op try Westin Gourmet online, they have a page on here too


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Mish said:


> You must pay a pretty penny for that
> 
> Op try Westin Gourmet online, they have a page on here too


yeh its not cheap to say the least


----------

